# موقع قســم الهندسة الصناعية



## eng.M.Rauf (19 ديسمبر 2006)

والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
وبعد
الإخوة الكرام أعضاء وإداريي المنتديات الكرام 

أولاً أحيي فريق العمل على الجهد الوافر لرفعة المنتديات وإلى الأمام دائماً

ثانياً أبدأ في موضوعي الذي أود أن تشاركوني أفكاري

بدايةً قمنا بتصميم موقع لقسم الهندسة الصناعية جامعة الفيوم وكانت الفكرة الأساسية أن يقوم على إدارته أساتذة ومعيدي القسم بالجامعة ولكن نظراً لانشغالهم (وفقهم الله وجزاهم كل خير) فهم لم يبخلوا علينا بالرأي والنصيحة .

نستأذن إدارة المنتديات في وضع رابط الموقع نظراً لندرة المواقع المختصة بالقسم وذلك لحداثته :

http://www.ieng.43i.net

الفكرة عموماً تتلخص في تعريف المهندسين والطلاب وأصحاب العمل بالقسم وتنمية قدرة ومهارات المهندسين الصناعيين وذلك بتوفير المواد اللازمة لتنمية القدرات الخاصة بالمهندس الصناعي .


وعلى درب أساتذتنا فإني أرجو من الجميع مشاركتنا الأفكار والإقتراحات لإشهار ذلك الموقع والذي ماهو إلا نواة لإعلام الجميع بقيمة قسم الهندسة الصناعية .


م.محمد عبد الرءوف


----------



## lady of industrial (19 ديسمبر 2006)

barak alah feeek  thxx kteeer


----------



## محمد فوزى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا بكم معنا سواء بالمشاركة المباشرة او بالرابط مع الموقع . وفقكم الله نحو المزيد من الرقى والتطور


----------

